# I guess European Babes are more expensive....



## Rust_Trader (Sep 16, 2013)

But what an art tho...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/251338674436?redirect=mobile


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a very rare handmade aluminum Caminade bicycle.
It will probably go for a lot more than $940.
It is a Euopean Silver King with zest.

*The History*

Pierre Caminade was born near Bordeaux, south west France in the late 1879. He set up shop as a framebuilder in Bios-Colombes, an inner suburb of Paris around 1910, just before WW1, and quickly gained reputation for producing lightweight racing cycles to the Buffalo (Paris) Velodrome contingent of racers. His works at this time were exclusively of lightweight steel tubing, track-specific. After WW1, the use of aluminum, having tested with great successes in aircraft and artillery uses, assimilated into mainstream use. According to cycling historian Raymond Henry, the idea of aluminum racing cycles was not new, with Rupalley building a successful prototype in 1896 of gas-welded, lugless design, and the firm of Delage developing a short production run of lightweight, lugged and bolted aluminum frames in 1933.
But it was Caminade who successfully built a comprehensive lightweight cycle and put it into production for a period that was to last over 20 years, starting in 1936. Promoted by the Societe du Duralumin (a French trade council headquartered in Paris), the "Caminargent" cycle was launched. While available in a range of models, all frames were identical in design and execution, consisting of octagonal section, double-butted (on inner walls) Duralumin tubes with cork-filled dampening ends. The tubes were joined using very high tolerance cast aluminum lugs (quite ornate with Art Nouveau details). The lugs were fitted with opposing setscrews that allowed the main tubes to be compress-fitted and adjusted for alignment. The screws were detailed with the Caminade shield logo. Round-oval section fork blades and stays are fitted with cast fork ends, plug-in type with setscrew fasteners - a predecessor by more than half a century to the replaceable rear fork ends of todays state of the art racing cycles.The headtube is a single cast piece, integrating headtube and headlugs into one contiguous casting (ala later A. Singer).


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 16, 2013)

Man, I like that a lot!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 16, 2013)

*Here's a mens version......*

1950 Caminade Caminargent men's bike that sold for $4371 on ebay last year.  These bikes have truly unbelievable detail.  Easily one of my favorite European marques......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 16, 2013)

Gorgeous work of art!


----------



## stoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for the lesson on these bicycles. That is a fantastic bicycle. Love all the aluminum, the detail is great. I'm a sucker for aluminum anything, especially showing a little bit of age.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 20, 2013)

It sold for $3713.33


----------



## kevin x (Sep 20, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------

